# Dog Show Newark - This Weekend



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi - is anyone going this weekend??
DT


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Are you going to be there?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Yep - on the Sunday!!! but could be there on the Saturday if anyone's going! You coming? It is also the caravan fair at the showground.

don't know if I'm going to enter the pupster though! I am ashamed to say that since her season she is carrying around 5lb too much weight!
DT


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Thats why I asked - we are also going to the Caravan fair...

See you there - what do you look like?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Thats why I asked - we are also going to the Caravan fair...
> 
> See you there - what do you look like?


Which day are you going? Or are you going on both?
I look like the incredible hulk! but my clothes arn't torn!
DT


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Which day are you going? Or are you going on both?
> I look like the incredible hulk! but my clothes arn't torn!
> DT


Depends on hubby but probs the Saturday.


----------

